# hanging a swing from a concrete beam



## LarryT (Jul 1, 2012)

How do I hang a 5/6 ft swing from a 8 inch square cement beam 10 1/2 ft high supported by two one foot square L cement beams about 9' 4" feet apart?


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

Get a couple cement, wedging type, anchor bolts around 3/8" to 1/2". Then find you a couple of bolt type eye-bolts that will fit in the anchoring part of anchor bolt, I don't believe they make a hook with threaded bolt threads, is the reasoning behind the eye-bolts instead of hooks. Get the proper size masonry bit for you anchor bolts and drill out holes for anchors. You may need a hammer drill as sometimes regular drills just want drill hardened concrete. After drilling pilot holes place anchor bolt fully into hole making sure it stays flush with lip of hole while tightening the bolt into anchor. Run the bolt completely to the bottom of anchor flaring it out into place. Remove that bolt and replace it with eye-bolts you purchased. You Will also have to buy chain link extender to run through chain and eye-bolt. That's it.

I'm not a professional., But I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Couple of pieces of advice. First off, you need to KNOW FOR SURE that this is a reinforced concrete beam, not a prestressed or post tensioned concrete beam. Drilling through a tendon on a prestressed or post tensioned beam will make for a VERY BAD DAY for you and anyone near you when you cut the tendon. If you have no way to determine for absolute certain what type of beam you have, do not drill it. If you can wrap a suitable strap around the beam, that could work. If it is a tensioned steel beam, the only safe way to drill through it would be if you get the location of the tendons precisely correct, which is generally way out of the realm of a DIY'er.

If the beam is reinforced concrete, you still need to locate the bars, you don't want to drill through them, although the consequences are not as immediately dramatic as with a tensioned beam.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of that beam.
There has to be a better way then drilling into it. Lead and wedge anchors are not intended to be loaded in that direction.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

LarryT said:


> How do I hang a 5/6 ft swing from a 8 inch square cement beam 10 1/2 ft high supported by two one foot square L cement beams about 9' 4" feet apart?


Ayuh,.... Throw yer rope, over the beam, 'n tie each end to each side of yer swing,...

repeat for the other end....


----------

